# looking to crew in Annapolis



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm new to sailing in this area so not sure where to look to get on a racing boat for Wed. night racing out of Annapolis. Looking to crew on a boat about 30+ ft. Have some experience, although years ago, in San Francisco Bay. If you know about crew lists or other contacts, please send email. Thanks.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

*SpinSheet to the Rescue*

Cathie,

Check out the crew listing section of SpinSheet magazine published in Annapolis. www.spinsheet.com. You're also in luck because the annual crew listing party is coming up on April 29. That is a great way to hitch a ride for Wed. night races.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks. Will get a copy of Spinsheet. Appreciate it.
c


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Cathie,

You can register online at the SpinSheet website. It's free! Go to the party if you can. It's also free and is always a blast. steel drum band, free beer, free rum, lots of racers looking for crew. What else do you need in life??????


----------



## CJ_Seidman (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: SpinSheet to the Rescue*

When and where exactly is this "party." I am transitioning out of the military and will be in the Annapolis area (Odenton, to be exact) in mid-April.


----------



## willyd (Feb 22, 2008)

You can find more about it here: SpinSheet - Chesapeake Bay Sailing

I've actually found the crew listing boards on spinsheet to be rather useless - you have to contact every single member that meets the profile you're looking for, since it's just a directory of skippers and crew and their boats and types of sailing, not an actual, "hey, I'm free next week" type of crew listing. The parties are helpful because you can actually meet folks in person, and lots of them. It helps if you're outgoing and not too drunk.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

+1 for willyd.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I have had a different experience than Willyd with the SpinSheet crew party and listings. I actually connected up with a number of boats when I was looking for 'a ride' for the summer and was able to do a number of campaigns that originated with SpinSheets Crew Listings. I also almost completely filled my crew list when I campaigned my boat from the SpinSheet crew listings. I do agree that the party worked a little better than the listings. 

One suggestion that worked well for me, is that I made up a simple 'Sailing Business Card' with my name phone number, email, where I was hoping to sail on the fronts, and an abbreviated sailing resume on the back. I did a similar thing when I was looking for crew only with a description of the boat and what I was hoping to do that summer. (The card does not need to be very fancy. I simply typed up and xeroxed the info onto regular paper and cut it into quarters so there were 4 'cards' per sheet. When each quarter sheet 'card' was folded in half it fit nicely into someone's pocket.) I got a lot of calls out of that and ended up racing and sailing on a number of different boats. 

SpinSheet's Annapolis Crew Party is on April 24, from 4-6 p.m. and will be held at Eastport Yacht Club (317 First Street, Annapolis, MD 21403) They are also doing a "Start Sailing Now panel and presentation" starting at 3 p.m.

Jeff


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

The Friday races in Annapolis and the Wednesday races in West River are more low key, so the skippers there might be more receptive to someone with limited skills.


----------

